# Teich Temperatur Überwachung



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wurde gefragt ob ich meine Methode zur Überwachung der Wassertemperatur im Teich vorstellen könnte.

Dies möchte ich mit diesem Thread nun machen.

Das "System" welches ich verwende heißt: Mobile Alerts und in meinem Fall habe ich die Sensoren von der Firma Technoline Es gibt aber auch Sensoren von TFA, ELV, usw.

Das Einsteiger bzw. Starter Set kostet bei Media Markt oder Saturn 49,99 EUR und beinhaltet zum einen das "Gateway" (baut die Verbindung zwischen dem Sensor und der Server von Mobile Alerts her) und einem Temperatur Sensor für Innen oder Aussen.

Damit man die Temperatur im Teich, also das Wasser messen kann, braucht man zusätzlich noch einen weiteren Sensor: Technoline Temperatursensor mit Kabel. Diesen bekommt man bei Amazon für 17,99 EUR

Hier nochmal die Beschaffungsliste inkl. Artikelnummer und Preis:

1 X Technoline Starter Set Hausüberwachungssystem MA10001, Weiß, 2-teilig 49,99 EUR
1 X Technoline Temperatursensor mit Kabel Mobile Alerts MA10101 17,99 EUR

Mit diesen beiden Dingen für insgesamt 67,98 EUR ist man nun in der Lage von überall her per Smartphone seine Teichtemperatur her zu überwachen. Man kann sogar Alarme hinterlegen die einen warnen falls ein Wert über- oder unterschritten wird.
Dazu benötigt man auf seinem Smartphone eine App Namens: *Mobile Alerts*

Hier ein Screenshot von meinem Handy welches euch die aktuelle (und vergangene) Temperatur im Teich anzeigt:
Medium 30635 anzeigen
Die Temperaturen kann man bis zu 90 Tagen in die Vergangenhait ansehen und werden alle 7 Minuten aktualisiert.

Die Einreichtung von Mobile Alerts dauert nur wenige Minuten und kann von wirklich jedem durchgeführt werden. Hier ein Video welches zeigt, wie das System eingerichtet wird:






Es kann um viele viele weitere Sensoren erweitert werden. hier eine Übersicht der derzeit erhältlichen Sensoren (Nein, kein Verklaufslink und ich verdiene da auch nichts dran, es soll euch nur einen Überblick geben was alles möglich ist):

http://www.elv.de/zusatzsensoren-mobile-alerts.html

So, ich hoffe das ich euch einen Überblick verschaffen konnte. Bei Fragen einfach Fragen 

Gruß

Lars


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2016)

Hi Lars, danke für das einstellen. 
Wie lange hast du schon den Temperatursensor im Wasser?


----------



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

Den im Wasser erst seit 2 Tagen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Infos.
Kann man die Daten auch auf den PC übertragen?
Gibt es Diagramme/Kurven?


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2016)

Na dann bin ich gespannt wie dein Fazit nach einem Jahr ist. Wäre schön wenn du uns auf dem laufenden hältst.


----------



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> Kann man die Daten auch auf den PC übertragen?
> Gibt es Diagramme/Kurven?



Hallo,

Hmm, ja aber nur mit einer Zusatzsoftware: FHEM. Dort kann man per HHTPMOD die Daten einlesen inkl. Diagramm:

Medium 30636 anzeigen


troll20 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich gespannt wie dein Fazit nach einem Jahr ist. Wäre schön wenn du uns auf dem laufenden hältst.



Das werde ich


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Mai 2016)

Moin,
ich messe auch die Temp. im Teich aber habe meinen Aufbau etwas anders.

Ich benutze die Homematic Komponenten im Zusammenhang mit einem RaspPi --> dort könnte man das neue Funkmodul sogar direkt recht kostengünstig dran hängen. Da ich aber schon eine CCU2 hatte konnte ich also den dazugehörogen Temp.-Diff-Sensor direkt nutzen. Da diese nicht wasserdicht sind habe ich ein kleines Alu-Rohr genommen. Auf meinem Bio-Filter (Regentonne) sitzt eine Plexglasscheibe als Abdeckung --> da ein Loch rein dass das Rohr ins Wasser ragt aber nicht "reinplumpsen" kann. Dann einen (oder beide) Sensoren bis nach unten geschoben.
Die Temperatur verglichen mit einem normalen Thermometer, welches auch im Wasser hängt zeigen identische Werte!.
Auswertungen und Langzeitarchivierung mache ich dann über CCU2 bzw. mittlerweile separat über RasPi und separaten AddOns (da gibt es genug und auch für einen laien wie ich es bin machbar, zB Highcharts, CCU.IO, CUxD usw.). Seid 1 Jahr in Betrieb.


----------



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich messe auch die Temp. im Teich aber habe meinen Aufbau etwas anders.
> 
> Ich benutze die Homematic Komponenten im Zusammenhang mit einem RaspPi --> dort könnte man das neue Funkmodul sogar direkt recht kostengünstig dran hängen. Da ich aber schon eine CCU2 hatte konnte ich also den dazugehörogen Temp.-Diff-Sensor direkt nutzen. Da diese nicht wasserdicht sind habe ich ein kleines Alu-Rohr genommen. Auf meinem Bio-Filter (Regentonne) sitzt eine Plexglasscheibe als Abdeckung --> da ein Loch rein dass das Rohr ins Wasser ragt aber nicht "reinplumpsen" kann. Dann einen (oder beide) Sensoren bis nach unten geschoben.
> ...



Ja. Man kann das auch mit Fhem. Aber deutlich günstiger.
Dafür sicherlicher komplexer


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ehrlich und FHEM hat mich überfordert mit der kryptischen Perl-Struktur und keiner "Debug"-Funktion. Da dauerte bei mir die Fehlersuche Stunden.
Als dann auf einmal Befehl-Strukturen geändert wurden und nicht mehr verfügbar waren, da kam das Aus für mich weil ich damit gezwungen war alles umzustellen. Das war ein NoGo für mich. Aber wers kann für den ist es ein tolles Tool.
Übrigens ist das alles genauso kostenfrei wie Fhem auch


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2016)

Ich nutze mobile Albert auch bereits länger als 1 Jahr, funktioniert einwandfrei. Manchmal gibt es Probleme mit dem WLAN, das gibt sich aber alles bei den nächsten Messungen. Auf den Rechner lasse ich die Daten nicht übertragen, aber ist über pad und Smartphone immer sichtbar.


----------



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich und FHEM hat mich überfordert mit der kryptischen Perl-Struktur und keiner "Debug"-Funktion. Da dauerte bei mir die Fehlersuche Stunden.
> Als dann auf einmal Befehl-Strukturen geändert wurden und nicht mehr verfügbar waren, da kam das Aus für mich weil ich damit gezwungen war alles umzustellen. Das war ein NoGo für mich. Aber wers kann für den ist es ein tolles Tool.
> Übrigens ist das alles genauso kostenfrei wie Fhem auch



Ja, die Software schon aber die CCU2 kostet 100 EUR und ein Sensor kostet 50 EUR.


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Mai 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Ja, die Software schon aber die CCU2 kostet 100 EUR und ein Sensor kostet 50 EUR.



Nicht ganz:
Bausatz CCU ca 80
Funkmodul für RaPi ca. 20
Temp.Diff als Bausatz ca. 28

Natürlich muss man etwas löten stellenweise aber das hab selbst ich geschafft )


----------



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

Ok. Das ist auch möglich. Trotzdem 128 eur


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Mai 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Ok. Das ist auch möglich. Trotzdem 128 eur


----------



## mariohbs (11. Mai 2016)

Hi Zusammen,

bezüglich des temp. Differenzsensors der Homematic ist zu beachten, dass dieser nicht zum ständigen Eintauchen gedacht ist. Hier sollte man also vor dem Eintauchen noch tätig werden und den Sensor zusätzlich schützen. Ich habe die beiden Sensoren noch einmal mit mit Sprüh-Latex beschichtet. Bisher ist alles gut. 

Zum Löten muss ich leider sagen, dass es mir nicht gelungen ist den Sensor selbst zusammen zu löten. Vermutlich Finger oder Lötkolben zu dick.... also habe ich nun einen "verlöteten" Bausatz + ein Fertiggerät 

Natürlich bieten sich bei Verwendung der Homematic und eines zusätzlichen Temperatursensors für die Außentemperatur auch Möglichkeiten der Pumpensteuerung usw. 

Diagramme kann man in der Homematic auch gleich erstellen:
    
1. Heute, 2. letzten 7 Tage, 3. Seit Februar bis heute


Mario


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

um die Sensoren wasserdicht zu bekommen ist das eingießen in https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=gießharz gut geeignet


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> bezüglich des temp. Differenzsensors der Homematic ist zu beachten, dass dieser nicht zum ständigen Eintauchen gedacht ist.



Das ist korrekt. Entweder wie mitch vorschlägt in Harz eingiessen oder aber ich habe ein leitendes Metall genommen (Alu) und den Fühler dort eingestekct und oben (provisorisch) verschlossen. Es ragt ledilich 1/5 des Rohrs ins Wasser der Rest ist gehaltert an der Plexiglasscheibe und kommt nicht mit Wasser in berührung.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Diagramme kann man in der Homematic auch gleich erstellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit heizt du deinen Teich. Welche kosten hast du da so überschlagen ?


----------



## mariohbs (22. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Womit heizt du deinen Teich.



Meist mit Sonne am Vormittag, nen bisserl Sonne am Mittag und noch einen Nachschlag am Nachmittag. Mein Teich ist halt Voll-Sonnig und passt sich damit meinem sonnigem Gemüt an


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Meist mit Sonne am Vormittag, nen bisserl Sonne am Mittag und noch einen Nachschlag am Nachmittag. Mein Teich ist halt Voll-Sonnig und passt sich damit meinem sonnigem Gemüt an


Interessant, weil im Februar die Teichtemperatur immer über der Außentemperatur liegt. Das ist also die Erdwärme, welche die Temperatur so gleichmäßig hoch hält. Schätze mal ein Hochteich wird da niedrigere Temperaturen haben.


----------



## mariohbs (22. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> nteressant, weil im Februar die Teichtemperatur immer über der Außentemperatur liegt.



Stimmt nicht - nur die Temperatur der Tiefenzone lag über der Außentemp und das sollte wohl im Winter so sein - darum bauen wir die Teiche ja mit einer gewissen Tiefe oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------

